# Come diventare famosi?/Come diventare famoso?



## cuore romano

Salve!

Navigando su internet ho visto tutt'e due le domande e vorrei sapere se sono uguali, intercambiabili?





 Come diventare famosi?/Come diventare famoso? 


Mi sbaglio, oppure le forme al plurale si usano di più?

Grazie!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Cuore romano, 
a prima vista l'unica differenza che noto è che la prima frase si riferisce a più persone, ossia "(Per voi,) Come diventare famosi!"; mentre la seconda alla singola persona: "(Per te,) Come diventare famoso!".
D'altro canto, se è una persona che fa la domanda perché vuole sapere il "come", l'unica corretta è la seconda, quella con _famoso_ (semplicemente perché io -o qualsiasi altra persona singola- non posso _diventare famos*i*_ ma solo _diventare __famos*o*_).


----------



## cuore romano

Scusa, Paulfromitaly!

E grazie a te, dragonseven 
Io invece pensavo che chiedendo in generale si usasse il plurale.
Avevo scritto pure altri esempi ma son stati tolti, così forse è meglio non metterli nuovamente


----------



## dragonseven

cuore romano said:


> _[...] _E grazie a te, dragonseven
> Io invece pensavo che chiedendo in generale si usasse il plurale. _[...]_


Prego! 
Beh, prima hai chiesto se c'è differenza tra le due frasi, ora chiedi invece quale usare in un contesto generale. 
La forma interrogativa da te scritta sarebbe la contrazione della domanda:

in forma impersonale (che va bene per chiedere in generale, in effetti non c'è differenza)
"Come _si _[_fa a/ può_] diventare famos*o*/*i*?";

al singolare 
"Come [_faccio/ fai/ fa_] _a_ diventare famos*o*?"
"Come [_poss__o/ puoi/ può_] diventare famos*o*?";

al plurale 
"Come [_facciamo/ fate/ fanno_] _a_ diventare famos*i*?"
 "Come [_possiamo/ potete/ possono_] diventare famos*i*?"


----------



## bearded

Sono d'accordo sulla risposta #4 di dragonseven, ma direi che - quando c'è (espresso o sottinteso) l'impersonale ''si'' - l'aggettivo al plurale è forse più usato (''idiomatico''):
_Come (si fa a) diventare famosi?
_è esattamente la frase come io la direi.


----------



## cuore romano

_Beh, prima hai chiesto se c'è differenza tra le due frasi, ora chiedi invece quale usare in un contesto generale._ 

Giusto. 


Grazie anche a te, BM 


La ragione per la mia domanda è una frase che ho letto in un altro forum

_La vita è troppo breve per essere triste._

Non mi è sembrata corretta perché subito mi sono venute in mente frasi tipo

_Essere ricchi non è male._

_È brutto essere malati._

Ma può darsi pure che stia facendo una gran bella confusione...


----------



## ohbice

Dipende dal contesto, come per la maggior parte delle cose. Se sto cercando di sollevare il morale a una persona forse potrei anche usare "triste" al singolare.


----------



## cuore romano

Grazie, oh bice 

Lo so, ma purtroppo il contesto non c'è. 
La persona che ha scritto questa frase voleva sapere soltanto se andava bene - per un tatuaggio...
Ormai il tedesco non va più di moda, i tatuaggi devono essere in inglese, italiano, persino in latino.


----------



## bearded

Espongo la mia modesta opinione:
1. La vita è troppo breve per essere triste: mi pare che 'triste' si riferisca alla vita, cioè è troppo breve perché possa essere davvero triste.
2. La vita è troppo breve per essere tristi: qui 'tristi' senz'altro si intende riferito a quelli che la vivono. Prima che possano diventare tristi, la vita è finita.
Grammaticalmente, la frase 1 è più giusta (il soggetto dell'infinito 'essere' è lo stesso della principale, secondo la regola), anche se  secondo la  logica ad essere tristi sono le persone..  La seconda frase - per essere grammaticalmente corretta - è mancante delle parole ''perché si possa'' (...è troppo breve perché si possa essere tristi), necessarie in quanto il soggetto di 'essere' non è lo stesso della frase principale. Senza questa aggiunta, la frase è comprensibile ma grammaticalmente zoppica. Per un tatuaggio, secondo me è accettabile la versione 1.


----------



## cuore romano

Ti ringrazio 
Spiegazione perfetta!


----------



## lorenzos

bearded man said:


> 1. La vita è troppo breve per essere triste: mi pare che 'triste' si riferisca alla vita, cioè è troppo breve perché possa essere davvero triste.
> 2. La vita è troppo breve per essere tristi: qui 'tristi' senz'altro si intende riferito a quelli che la vivono. Prima che possano diventare tristi, la vita è finita.


Secondo me ti sbagli:
1. se è troppo breve per essere davvero triste, allora lo è anche per essere davvero bella, brutta, felice, infelice....
No, la vita è troppo breve per viverla tristemente. Cogliamone le bellezze perché se ne fugge presto via.
2. Sì, " 'tristi' senz'altro si intende riferito a quelli che la vivono" ma, come sopra, non si deve essere tristi perché prima che ce ne rendiamo conto la vita è già finita, gaudeamus igitur (De brevitate vitæ)!


----------



## bearded

@ lorenzos
Quindi secondo te in ''la vita è troppo breve per essere triste'', l'aggettivo 'triste' non si riferisce alla vita...? Per favore spiega meglio che cosa intendi.  A me, più che la filosofia di vita, interessa la sintassi di queste frasi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded man said:


> 1. La vita è troppo breve per essere triste: mi pare che '*triste' si riferisca alla vit*a, cioè è troppo breve perché possa essere davvero triste.
> 2. La vita è troppo breve per essere tristi: qui '*tristi' senz'altro si intende riferito a quelli che la vivono*. Prima che possano diventare tristi, la vita è finita.



Io la leggo nello stesso modo.


----------



## lorenzos

Amico barbu, la sintassi forse zoppica ma la frase è assimilabile a
(Appuntamento alle undici, venite mangiati perché)_ il viaggio è troppo lungo per essere a digiuno.
La posta è troppo grossa per essere esitante.
La prova è troppo labile per essere convinto._
Naturalmente, le frasi son troppo contorte per fartene, io, l'analisi logica.


----------



## bearded

Invece secondo me la frase è assimilabile a ''la vita è troppo misera per essere allegra''.  La desinenza -a non lascia dubbi circa il fatto che allegra si riferisce a vita (o tu lo vuoi riferire ad un'ipotetica donna?), e la sintassi è la stessa della frase in esame..  Un conto è il contenuto che tu puoi leggere tra le righe, e un conto è la sintassi inequivocabile di ciò che è scritto e manifesto.


----------



## lorenzos

Nel caso di ''la vita è troppo misera per essere allegra'' non esistono dubbi, c'è qualcuno in astinenza dal prozac.
In quello di "La vita è troppo breve per essere tristi: qui '*tristi' senz'altro si intende riferito a quelli che la vivono."
*Perché, allora, nel caso di "la vita è troppo breve per essere triste" la sintassi, che è la stessa della frase al plurale, non te la fa comprendere allo stesso modo, con ciò pure andando contro ogni logica?


----------



## bearded

La sintassi non me la fa comprendere allo stesso modo perché  le frasi infinitive (ad es: la frase che comincia con  ''per essere'') in buon Italiano hanno lo stesso soggetto della frase principale: quindi 'triste' si può riferire solo alla vita.  La frase è grammaticalmente corretta se 'triste' si riferisce alla vita.
Invece ''la vita è troppo breve per essere tristi'' è una frase comprensibile (la potresti chiamare 'ad sensum') ma sgrammaticata perché 'tristi', essendo plurale, non si può riferire alla vita. Affinché diventi corretta, bisogna sostituire la secondaria ( infinitiva) con una frase non infinitiva: ad es. ''la vita è troppo breve perché possiamo essere tristi''. Qui il soggetto della secondaria è cambiato (noi) e quindi va bene il plurale 'tristi'.
Vorrei aggiungere che frasi come quella da te citata ad esempio ('' la prova è troppo labile per essere convinto'') sono assolutamente sgrammaticate, e spero vivamente che tu non ti esprima in questo modo neanche nel 'parlato'.
La spiegazione che ti do in questo mio 'post' è il meglio che io so fare, ma circa il soggetto delle frasi ''infinitive'' puoi consultare qualunque buon manuale di sintassi. Preferirei non esprimermi più su questo argomento.


----------



## dragonseven

Condivido pienamente con Bearded Man tutto ciò che ha scritto in questa discussione.


----------

